# Acer Aspire One GNOME display



## shoelesshunter78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

noob here. I have installed FreeBSD 8 with xorg and ans the minimal gnome meta package. things are working well so far, however some of the windows, when opened in GNOME, are not entirely visible. The bottoms of some windows run beyond the lower edge of the display.

The "resize" option in the GUI doesn't work for this as I cannot access the bottom edge/corners or the windows in question. The desktop's display manager (where resolutions are set) is one such affected window.

Does anyone have suggestions for making the desktop viewable on this small screen?

Thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you roll up window (you will find this option somewhere on settings) and then resize the window?
Another idea is to set on .Xdefaults the window size. Just to change it and after you delete the option of .Xdefaults.
Or maximize window and then resize from the corners.
I don't know if this 3 works but still 3 ideas that i had.


----------



## shoelesshunter78 (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks.

first, I mistakenly said "GNOME" when I meant xfce4. same problem, though.

the problem does not affect applications launched (so far) in the desktop, but only to "settings" etc related to the desktop itself. For instance, the windows behavior settings panel runs off the screen, yet firefox and terminal know exactly where the boundaries lay when I maximize.

when I try to resize the system windows, I am allowed to expand, but not shrink. When I roll the window up, there is no way (that I see) to bring it back but to the size it was before I rolled it. 

Most frustrating is that this problem is with the screens that I need to configure the desktop behavior itself. I am working on an 8.9" screen at highest resolution.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a Gnome/Xfce issue. The windows are just too large to fit the screen. A lot of the preference tools for both Gnome and Xfce seem to assume you have at least 1024x768. The width is usually not a problem, it's the height. Especially with 16:9 screens.


----------



## sysman (Jun 15, 2010)

I have Acer AspirOne, and I dont have this problem, gnome, flux work great. Probably you didnt properly set xorg.conf, maybe.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

You can grab a window by holding ALT and clicking and dragging anywhere in a window. No need to grab the titlebar.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

shoelesshunter78 said:
			
		

> thanks.
> 
> first, I mistakenly said "GNOME" when I meant xfce4. same problem, though.
> ...
> ...



You can resize windows at any of the four corners, not just the lower ones.  Not sure what you mean about expand but not shrink, unless that's a minimize/maximize problem.

If you can post your exact model of Aspire One (150, 250, etc) from the sticker on the bottom, it may help.  But it sounds like xorg is probably working okay.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean about expand but not shrink, unless that's a minimize/maximize problem.


Some of the Gnome and Xfce preference windows can't be resized below a certain size. They seem to have a 'minimal' size.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Some of the Gnome and Xfce preference windows can't be resized below a certain size. They seem to have a 'minimal' size.



It sounded like each time a window was resized larger, that became the new minimum.


----------

